# best place to buy vostok watches?



## fallingtitan (Jul 26, 2020)

curious about this brand. Anyone whos an expert at this brand recommend a place?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

fallingtitan said:


> curious about this brand. Anyone whos an expert at this brand recommend a place?


 Here, post is a bit slow at the moment.

https://meranom.com/en/


----------



## gibbs (Apr 28, 2020)

I`ve had good experience with 2 E-Bay sellers ; Bestrus , who is based in Kazan (where they build Tupolev aircraft), east of Moscow and Zenitar from Moscow, who has been closed recently, due probably to the pandemic,

Moscowtimeseller also seems have a great reputation and is mentioned on quite a few Youtube watch reviews (check out the "just one more watch" channel, his videos are honest and to the point )

U.K. sellers (especially on Amazon) really tend to over-charge.You will get the watch quicker, but pay over the odds, though watches from Russia can take 4 weeks at least to get to you.

Also I have got a couple of tne basic wind-up Komandirskies from a u.k. e-bay vendor called "shungite*healing*powers "......weird name, but the watches cost me £43 each ,compared to £33 (roughly) from Russia and I can live with that mark up , cos it includes postage and both watches are perfect.

Try not to get too hooked on Vostoks ,like me!

Stay safe

Kenny.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

+1 for Meranom but don't forget to pay in Roubles and NOT US $. The difference is quite a lot for some unknown reason.


----------



## Nick67+1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Meranom and Moscowtimeseller on eBay have always been reliable. My latest from Meranom has just arrived in the UK apparently a month after clearing Russian customs. Just the way it is at the minute.

I used SMIRS in Moscow for my last one as Meranom didn't have stock. Strange checkout as you have to wait for them to email you a PayPal invoice. Two week delivery though, maybe as their based in Moscow as opposed to Meranom in Christopol.


----------



## Noel59 (Jul 10, 2020)

Meranom prices are a bit volatile at the moment. I had a delivery today and was about to re-order and prices had doubled.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Noel59 said:


> Meranom prices are a bit volatile at the moment. I had a delivery today and was about to re-order and prices had doubled.


 Really? I can't help but doubt that. Can you give us a link?


----------



## Noel59 (Jul 10, 2020)

it'salivejim said:


> Really? I can't help but doubt that. Can you give us a link?


 You are correct, I was getting my rubles and dollars confused. My mistake


----------

